# Power System Engineer



## lakme (Jul 16, 2009)

I have 3-4 years experience in power systems engineering. I am moving to Singapore soon. Can anyone tell me how/where to look for power systems jobs in Singapore. What recruitment agencies should I speak to etc.? Cheers.


----------

